# Visa 189 Application Status changed to Assessment in Progress



## Cavhso (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi All, 

I submitted my visa application for 189 on the 2nd of July 2015 and was allocated a CO on the 21st of August. Outstanding information requested: PCC and Medical Cert. 
These were uploaded on the 21st of September 2015.

Since this time the status of my application has changed to Assessment in Progress. 

My question is this:

How long before a decision is made at this point?

Thanking you in advance


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Cavhso said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my visa application for 189 on the 2nd of July 2015 and was allocated a CO on the 21st of August. Outstanding information requested: PCC and Medical Cert.
> These were uploaded on the 21st of September 2015.
> ...


Hello,

It depends on your case officer, some of them act as soon as they received the requested documents, however, some take a few weeks. 

Maybe you should wait for 1 more week and then try to follow up saying have you received my documents which I uploaded instead of asking what's the status?. In short, asking this will give you status as well.  

Thanks


----------



## sr313 (Oct 10, 2015)

Can anyone tell who is responsible to change the status from "Info requested" to "assessment in progress" only CO has to do this or who is uploading the requested docs has to do this.


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

I beleive you need to click the "Request Complete" button to signal that you have uploaded the requested doxuments.


----------



## sr313 (Oct 10, 2015)

ag2015 said:


> I beleive you need to click the "Request Complete" button to signal that you have uploaded the requested doxuments.


ok , thanks ag2015 . so you mean after uploading only "Request Complete" button we have to click....so i think this further process of status changing from "info request" to "assessment in progress" is done by CO only.


----------



## Kamlesh1977 (Feb 6, 2015)

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hello,
> 
> It depends on your case officer, some of them act as soon as they received the requested documents, however, some take a few weeks.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I am also in same situation. I have uploaded all additional documents request by CO on 22nd September for NSW 190 visa and the status is still assessment in progress.
Have you got for visa grant. Should I write to CO? What should I write.


----------



## pshagwai (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi,
I uploaded my requested documents on the 15th of December and my status changed to Assessment in progress today. For the ones who posted before, has anyone received their grants yet.


----------



## anukris4 (Nov 10, 2015)

Kamlesh1977 said:


> Hi,
> I am also in same situation. I have uploaded all additional documents request by CO on 22nd September for NSW 190 visa and the status is still assessment in progress.
> Have you got for visa grant. Should I write to CO? What should I write.


Have you received a response yet?


----------



## kiat87 (Apr 6, 2016)

What does assessment in progress means after CO made first contact?


----------



## freezeee (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi guys, i'm in same situation now. I believe all of you got the grants right?


----------



## sajayn (Aug 12, 2016)

pshagwai said:


> Hi,
> I uploaded my requested documents on the 15th of December and my status changed to Assessment in progress today. For the ones who posted before, has anyone received their grants yet.



What is a GRANT?


----------



## krismuree (Dec 18, 2015)

sajayn said:


> What is a GRANT?


GRANT means you visa application is accepted and issued visa to you. In simple words you got the visa


----------



## shining star (May 2, 2016)

kiat87 said:


> What does assessment in progress means after CO made first contact?


Have u submitted all requested documents like PPC & medicals ? did u click on any button like '' Info provided '' or is that status of ''assessment in progress '' popped up itself ?


----------



## drasadqamar (Oct 13, 2016)

i find this flow chart very helpful. please have a look on it:

https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf


----------



## krismuree (Dec 18, 2015)

krismuree said:


> GRANT means you visa application is accepted and issued visa to you. In simple words you got the visa


Grant means, visa application has been accepted and issued visa.


----------



## krismuree (Dec 18, 2015)

"Assessment in process" means your application in processing.


----------



## manas313 (Aug 7, 2016)

just wanted to check after application status changed to "Assessment in progress" how long it took you to get visa grant


----------



## drasadqamar (Oct 13, 2016)

manas313 said:


> just wanted to check after application status changed to "Assessment in progress" how long it took you to get visa grant


My status of assessment in progress is for the last one month. And no further update


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

manas313 said:


> just wanted to check after application status changed to "Assessment in progress" how long it took you to get visa grant


We cannot predict the time frame.

In fact it is also possible the status might change again to 'information requested' if Co finds some more information needed.

You need to just wait for their update.

Good luck.


----------

